# TiVo, Pace partnership



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

TiVo add another partnership:

http://advanced-television.com/index.php/2012/02/22/tivo-pace-partnership/

But not f**king Cox or Comcrap.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Johncv said:


> TiVo add another partnership:
> 
> http://advanced-television.com/index.php/2012/02/22/tivo-pace-partnership/
> 
> But not f**king Cox or Comcrap.


I am confused. Who is Pace exactly? Do they make STB's for cable operators?


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> I am confused. Who is Pace exactly? Do they make STB's for cable operators?


Yes, Pace is a cable operator in the UK. They build their own STB's. This is a good deal for TiVo.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

They've also managed to carve out a decent share of the U.S. set-top market. Sounds like this deal will give them the ability to optionally offer cable operators TiVo software on their boxes.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

nrc said:


> They've also managed to carve out a decent share of the U.S. set-top market. Sounds like this deal will give them the ability to optionally offer cable operators TiVo software on their boxes.


Which cable operators use their boxes in the US?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Geat deal for TiVo, things seem to be on an upswing for my favorite DVR company.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

aadam101 said:


> Which cable operators use their boxes in the US?


Directv is one I know of. They made that new 5 tuner Media Center for them.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

They supply Comcast in some areas as well.

I wonder whether this is a preamble to another announcement associated with tomorrow's TiVo earnings announcement. This could be just another deal to stave off a TiVo lawsuit, but perhaps there's another deal behind it. Pace to supply someone with TiVo powered boxes, for example.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

It almost sounds like the Comcast nightmare all over. When I hear "TiVo" and "port" I am not that excited. Now if they were using the Premiere platform, it would be a different story.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

PACE bought from Motorola the integrated security cablebox designs as well. For a time, they manufactured them and sold them in Canada, but I guess they stopped as we've gone back to Motorola boxes.

Would be nice if PACE sold TiVo boxes in Canada.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

My daughter's transport adapter from Comcast is a Pace.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Johncv said:


> Yes, Pace is a cable operator in the UK. They build their own STBs. This is a good deal for TiVo.


Do they actually run cable underground or on phone poles and send signal down it to subscribers?

Will this make it possible for those not in a Virgin Cable served area over there to get a Series 4 platform TiVo hard drive based recorder similar to the thing Virgin offers?


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

unitron said:


> Do they actually run cable underground or on phone poles and send signal down it to subscribers?
> 
> Will this make it possible for those not in a Virgin Cable served area over there to get a Series 4 platform TiVo hard drive based recorder similar to the thing Virgin offers?


Virgin have an exclusive deal to sell Tivo in the UK, so unlikely. :down:


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

rainwater said:


> It almost sounds like the Comcast nightmare all over. When I hear "TiVo" and "port" I am not that excited. Now if they were using the Premiere platform, it would be a different story.


Comcast created the nightmare by asking TiVo to port their interface to the Comcast provided middleware. Virgin had TiVo do a proper port of their code to Motorola hardware and that has worked very well by most accounts.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

nrc said:


> Comcast created the nightmare by asking TiVo to port their interface to the Comcast provided middleware. Virgin had TiVo do a proper port of their code to Motorola hardware and that has worked very well by most accounts.


The Comcast/Motorola Tivo gets a bad wrap. It's not quite a Tivo but it's not an awful device either. My mom still has hers and after a couple of issues in the beginning, it works just fine. It doesn't have a huge hard drive but it does offer OnDemand. It does occasionally get a green screen of death but it's not different than the occasional random reboot on my Premiere's.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

unitron said:


> Do they actually run cable underground or on phone poles and send signal down it to subscribers?
> 
> Will this make it possible for those not in a Virgin Cable served area over there to get a Series 4 platform TiVo hard drive based recorder similar to the thing Virgin offers?


I was wrong, Pace just build STBs. But look at the list of who they build them for:

http://www.pace.com/americas/about-pace/customers/


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Johncv said:


> I was wrong, Pace just build STBs. But look at the list of who they build them for:
> 
> http://www.pace.com/americas/about-pace/customers/


I saw one article that they sell more STB's then even moto but sounded like it was mostly becasue of large orders of DTA's


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

steveroe said:


> Virgin have an exclusive deal to sell Tivo in the UK, so unlikely. :down:


Virgin doesn't _sell_ TiVos.

If you are a Virgin Cable customer and have the S4 machine they provide, it still belongs to them.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Johncv said:


> I was wrong, Pace just build STBs. But look at the list of who they build them for:
> 
> http://www.pace.com/americas/about-pace/customers/


Interesting. I know they used to sell to Time Warner. Perhaps that relationship dissolved, though.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

A lot of Pace "customers" (largely providers likely) are outside of the North American market. At least in the UK. I don't think Motorola has any mentionable STB share outside of NA. The Virgin Tivo is made by Cisco, BTW.

As for Canada, it would be up to Canadian cable providers to order this Pace TiVo. Even though Canadians can buy cable boxes retail, they are there through their local providers, not the maufacturers.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

classicsat said:


> A lot of Pace "customers" (largely providers likely) are outside of the North American market. At least in the UK. I don't think Motorola has any mentionable STB share outside of NA. The Virgin Tivo is made by Cisco, BTW.
> 
> As for Canada, it would be up to Canadian cable providers to order this Pace TiVo. Even though Canadians can buy cable boxes retail, they are there through their local providers, not the maufacturers.


Last I heard because of the demand for Virgin TiVos VM had to hire another STB maker to meet the demand. Dont know who it is.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Johncv said:


> Dont know who it is.


I believe it is Samsung.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I hope Shaw (our Canadian provider) brings in these PACE boxes.


----------

